# XD emoticon!



## Duke

know how we use XD, well I'm sending my emoticon to share with TBT.


----------



## dragonflamez

Dont make this official.

I HATE when my faces turn into smilies...


----------



## Grawr

I rarely if ever use the "XD" so It wouldn't matter to me if it was added or not.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Hey that looks pretty cool, the mouth looks a little weird though


----------



## UltraByte

..no. The xD face is too cool to be reckoned with.


----------



## sunate

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ..no. The xD face is too cool to be reckoned with.


I agree I love the face no smilies!


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..no. The xD face is too cool to be reckoned with.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I love the face no smilies!
Click to expand...

Why did you bomp this?


----------



## sunate

cuz moma told me to.


----------



## Nate

omg this topic is like over a year old and i remember it.  :hole:


----------



## Bulerias

Locked.


----------

